# Almost done!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Just waiting for the Nokons (Tomorrow). Pretty sweet ride so far! Full Record with FSA cranks. Sorry the pics are crap, lights suck inside at night!

K


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

After seeing that, all i can sy is, OMG you've got your xmas tree up already?


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Schwing!!!!


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

*Different carbon weave on mine*

It's interesting........the size of the weave on yours is much wider than on mine. In fact your's is similiar to another CR1 team that a guy in my club has. Yours and his is much wider than mine. Mine is much tighter. It looks as tight as cloth under magnification. I'm thinking that it is a function of frame size. Mine being an XL frame(58) they used a tighter weave for increased stiffness, vs my buddy who has a M (54).


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Which CR1 is this?*

Is this a 2006 CR1 SL Frame set? The Scott website makes the SL look really black and blue. Looks all black in real life.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

You probably have an older CR1, all 2004 and up (I believe it is 2004) are the wide weave style carbon regardless of frame size. As for the bike, yes 2006 SL, it is more Anthracite, very not blue. The frame needs to be held to understand how amazing it looks with the colors. I have updated it since the above photos and have a few new pics! Nokons and ZG's

K


----------

